# Please rate my protocol



## Darwin (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello everyone...I'm new to TRT and was recently prescribed due to all the usual symptoms of low t. 

Yesterday I received my medications and protocol. However, I have been doing my own research and I'm a bit nervous that I am not being advised properly by my Dr and consultant based on the frequency that they are giving me for Test Suspension. I was given suspension so that I would be able to lose some weight faster that is causing havoc on a foot injury. 

I am 233 lbs, 6'1 38 1/2 years old. I have lived an athletic life running 3 different marathons and hold a black belt in Tae Kwon Do. My normal weight would be around 210 if I were in better shape. I have never done HRT or TRT until now and my health drop and lowered t levels have all been noticeable really in just the last 24 months leading me to seek help.

Here is my protocol
Day 1 - HCG 500 & Test Suspension 50mg - 5 days between injections
Next Day - Test Cypionate 150mg - 5 days between injections
Next Day - Anastrozole 1 mg - 5 days between ingesting

Yesterday was my first day and I took the HCG and Test Susp. I continued to do research into the evening though and read a lot of info that did not have a 5 day window between injections on the suspension. I also felt the oily feeling on my skin, which I expected, but wondered if waiting to take the Anastrozole for 2 days was really the right way to go about blocking the estrogen. 

In reading many posts and forums on this site to get myself better educated I have found that many of you are some of the best sources of information and I would really respect and appreciate your feedback since I am still somewhat new to this lifestyle change and trying to gain the best understanding possible while taking care of my body the right way. 

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 11, 2012)

That is not TRT. Test suspension and cyp? Look up Cashout's threads regarding TRT..


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome to the site?


----------



## Darwin (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you corvettels3...I will look for Cashout's thread that you refer to. Thank you for the reference


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2012)

This is the first time I have heard about using test cyp & suspension.  The cyp dose is fine for every 5 days but Unsure of the suspension.  I thought with suspension you inject oed.  Maybe Cashout will give some input here.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 11, 2012)

That is what lead me to this board. When I initially was prescribed I didnt know much so I respected the opinion of the advisors and doctor. However, in the meantime I began studying and things just arent making sense. It doesnt seem like I should be taking Cyp and Susp at the same time. I wanted to get on this board with people that have been through this stuff so that I could learn a bit more before challenging my doctor on it.


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2012)

Yea, I'm not sure about the suspension.  I think I'd rather have some var thrown in instead.  The rest of the protocol looks fine to me.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm no expert at all but my understanding is that test suspension only stays in your body for a few hours, during which time all of the hormone is almost instantly released into your blood stream and clears pretty quickly... So if the goal of TRT is to maintain stable blood levels of test I'm not sure why they would give it to you once every 5 days. I believe that most guys who take test suspension take it pre-workout to temporarily boost aggression and test levels. Otherwise you'd have to inject several times a day to maintain blood levels with it. The rest of it sounds fairly reasonable if you just drop the suspension out of it. 

However I'm not really even qualified to even offer an opinion here. Best to see what Cashout or POB or Cobra Strike, or some of the other dudes here who are on TRT, think about this.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thats pretty different to when i was on TRT.

Mine was one shot per month in the butt - 400mg with no other meds. That was a HMO organization so it only cost $10 per month. Excellent value but probably not the best quality treatment - but hey, who's going to knock it for the price    And it was effective. Felt awesome while on it. I needed it because of a long cycle of test/tren and had difficulty restarting. However after two years of TRT i was able to come off it and levels popped back to the low side of normal. Only issue with low test is that its hard to keep your muscle on and fat off. 

Im getting ready to cycle again, so who knows i may end up going back on TRT afterwards. I usually got a pretty nurse that did the shot and was able to avoid all the guy nurses


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmm. I dont see the point of test suspension e5d. It clears your system pretty fast. The cyp however is fine at e5d. The suspension will only benefit you for that one day and it seems to me that it may give you some uneeded highs and lows.


----------



## juuced (Jul 11, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Thats pretty different to when i was on TRT.
> 
> Mine was one shot per month in the butt - 400mg with no other meds. That was a HMO organization so it only cost $10 per month. Excellent value but probably not the best quality treatment - but hey, who's going to knock it for the price    And it was effective. Felt awesome while on it. I needed it because of a long cycle of test/tren and had difficulty restarting. However after two years of TRT i was able to come off it and levels popped back to the low side of normal. Only issue with low test is that its hard to keep your muscle on and fat off.
> 
> Im getting ready to cycle again, so who knows i may end up going back on TRT afterwards. I usually got a pretty nurse that did the shot and was able to avoid all the guy nurses



holy smoke!!  1 shot per month at 400mg?  thats insane.   You probably peeked out one to two days after the shot then slowly dropped off in the next week or so.

by the 3rd week your most likely got no test at all in you.  must of been a yo yo ride with a nasty estrogen spike to go with it.

but you say you felt awsome /shrug


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 11, 2012)

juuced said:


> holy smoke!!  1 shot per month at 400mg?  thats insane.   You probably peeked out one to two days after the shot then slowly dropped off in the next week or so.
> 
> by the 3rd week your most likely got no test at all in you.  must of been a yo yo ride with a nasty estrogen spike to go with it.
> 
> but you say you felt awsome /shrug




yea, im a pretty level headed guy and i generally have a very positive outlook on life, so it just might be that im genetically predisposed to not be as bothered with the emotional sides. Maybe the high E at the end of the month means im part Lesbian - cuz i still liked my wife for the whole month!! 

It was the same when i was on test or tren. It really never changed my personality and i was doing 500 test weekly and 75mg Tren 3x weekly. I eventually upped the tren to 150 x 3 times weekly and towards the end of the cycle the gyno started to hit - so i think i pushed it too hard considering the lack of E control knowledge that i had at the time.  

Anyway, sorry to hijack the thread. All i can say was it was a dead simple TRT that worked for me.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 11, 2012)

yea i thought tes sus was only active for 12hrs....??  someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2012)

I think we are all right on the sus.  It is out of your system pretty quick.  I'd like to know why they would rx that.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 11, 2012)

Are you sure it is suspension? Could it be sustanon instead? That would make much more since.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 12, 2012)

If it is water-based suspension, then it will be a white milky looking solution that you have to shake up prior to injecting.

Water-based suspension clears the system in less than 24 hours. I've never seen it in HRT.

We use water-based suspension all the time in NCAA drug tested sports. That and a couple of other other ancillaries and I can get you through any drug test but I digress.

The suspension, at 50 mg per shot is going to cause a huge spike in your blood levels. There will be aromatization from it. Compound that with the depot release of the oil-based long ester after you get a couple weeks into this protocol and you are looking at a good 90 mg of active test in your system! 

I understand what the MD is attempting to - get your levels up quick but that is not wise. Better off working with the slow and steady build up by increasing long ester mgs slowly.

Lastly, IMO, even 150 mgs of test cyp every 5 days is more than 99% of guys need. I'd suggest a start of 70 mgs every 84 hours (Mon AM/Thurs PM) as a starting point. 

It is always easier to work up to a high level than try to add support drugs to control the effects of a level that is too high.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 12, 2012)

Idk what your doc is triyi g to accomplish with the susp e-5d. If it is ed then yes you Will benefit from it. Otherwise no.


----------



## Adrian2401 (Jul 12, 2012)

Does it make sense to use to Test Susp until the Cyp starts taking effect? So you would inject Suspension for ...say 4-5 weeks than taper off and by that time the Cyp should bring your levels up...


----------



## Cashout (Jul 12, 2012)

Adrian2401 said:


> Does it make sense to use to Test Susp until the Cyp starts taking effect? So you would inject Suspension for ...say 4-5 weeks than taper off and by that time the Cyp should bring your levels up...



At a dosage of 50 mgs per injection the day prior to the long ester injection, all he is going to do is create a HUGE spike in his test levels every 24 hours. By the 2nd week, it will be close to 80-90 mgs of test in the system on the day of the water-based injection. That will cause major problems.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 13, 2012)

Cashout...This post was incredibly helpful. My instincts were that something wasnt right with my protocol as I continue to read and learn. Your post confirmed that. Im going to take control of this and stick to the Cypionate, HCG, Anast cycle. Let this take its course slowly and not risk all of these peaks and valleys that might be to come otherwise. Thanks again.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 13, 2012)

Why not keep it simple? This protocol sounds about as weird as anything I have heard of for TRT.

What's wrong with using a medium ester like Test Enanthate E3D? Nice low dose to start like 0.5ml, and that will probably be absolutely fine, and you may not even have any aromatising. That's exactly my dose, and my total T is around 1300, and I'm getting *all* of the classical benefits of TRT.

If you use Test suspension you will, as everyone else has said, get a spike as it is used pretty much instantly. And when your T spikes the aromatise enzyme kicks in to lower the T levels. The more even you can keep the levels the better.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 13, 2012)

BigFella said:


> Why not keep it simple? This protocol sounds about as weird as anything I have heard of for TRT.
> 
> What's wrong with using a medium ester like Test Enanthate E3D? Nice low dose to start like 0.5ml, and that will probably be absolutely fine, and you may not even have any aromatising. That's exactly my dose, and my total T is around 1300, and I'm getting *all* of the classical benefits of TRT.
> 
> If you use Test suspension you will, as everyone else has said, get a spike as it is used pretty much instantly. And when your T spikes the aromatise enzyme kicks in to lower the T levels. The more even you can keep the levels the better.



Whats the product, 200mg per cc?


----------



## BigFella (Jul 14, 2012)

It's Bayer Primoteston, 250mg Testosterone Enanthate per 1.0ml, which is equivalent to approximately 180mg Testosterone.


----------

